# Would love help with a Pedigree Name



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

~*regina*~ said:


> I am getting a puppy right after New Years and I am trying to figure out what name he should have. His call name will be Fenway (I love my Red Sox), the Kennel name is Gambit's. How do you all figure out these awesome pedigree names!! Would love some help
> Thank you!!


Does the litter have a theme?


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Does the litter have a theme?


I am not aware of any theme, this is my first time buying from a breeder. I have always rescued in the past so I am new to this and would love help


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not really creative myself, but if you want to keep with the baseball theme: 

Gambit's Grand Slam
Gambit's Knock It Out the Park
Gambit's Bases Loaded
Gambit's Batting 1000
Gambit's Field of Dreams
Gambit's One Base at a Time
Gambit's Brand New Ballgame
Gambit's Step Up to the Plate
Gambit's Swing for the Fences
Gambit's Whole New Ballgame


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks! 
I am not creative either and I have no idea how people come up with the names they do! I would love to stay with the baseball theme or something that has to do with Agility since he will some day being doing that


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I would ask if there is a theme and then we can work from there.

Gambit's Green Monster
Gambit's Take Me out to the Ball Game
Gambit's Back Bay Fens


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Agree- ask first if there's a theme word to include. If not you got some great suggestions.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I will ask, thank you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE Gambit's Green Monster for a registered name for Fenway. That's awesome!


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE Gambit's Green Monster for a registered name for Fenway. That's awesome!


As do I!! If there is not theme for the litter that is what I am going with 

Thank you everyone!!


----------

